

Taming the lizard brain - robicch
http://devineu.eu/lb.jsp

======
Estragon
Hahaha, then if I avoid using social media to procrastinate, it gives me a
button so I can post about my success on twitter.

~~~
ppolsinelli
:-D It is the first and only self-defeating application. And intentionally so
(I'm the author).

------
crazydiamond
Do i get additional points for resisting going on that website to record a
point ??

(Killer app, i think).

~~~
ppolsinelli
I just added to my resistances: Resisted checking number of users in LizBrain.

In fact your account will expire after 30 days - so that LizBrain does not
become a dependency too ;-)

------
alake1
funny service!

